# What the hell is this?!



## vntg (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry, wasn't sure on a proper title!..

Found this, among other old tin things today. Can anyone tell me what it is, worth, how old ect ect.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 18, 2012)

*Scooter*

I'm not sure who made it but my gues it's from the early 60's. They are not worth alot. I had some similar ones I've taken to swap meets and couldn't get $20 out of. The construction of these is marginal at best and most kids gravitational pull today would break it if they tried to ride it.


----------



## Chaff1977 (Dec 6, 2021)

Aussie made Cyclops Scooter by the look of it


----------

